# new tread all the time or continue with one?



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I like the idea of all my thoughts being in one place but I guess I wouldn't get all the answers I want if people just skim over my old post.


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Post away all your different thoughts. We are here!


----------

